# Will Chevy win over previous VW TDI buyers/owners?



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Will Chevy win over VW TDI buyers with a diesel Cruze? | Autoweek
> We shall see watch we shall see.


What can VW diesel owners buy now? Perhaps a Chevy Cruze diesel?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

vwgtiglx said:


> What can VW diesel owners buy now? Perhaps a Chevy Cruze diesel?


Cant win them over if a Chevy Cruze diesel isn't on the lot.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

GM won't win over TDI owners if 1. They talk to me 2. They come here and learn of emission related issues with CTD and 3 they don't resolve the emissions related issues, frequent regens, tank heater issues, and DPF problems and CELs due to various bad sensors.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> GM won't win over TDI owners if 1. They talk to me 2. They come here and learn of emission related issues with CTD and 3 they don't resolve the emissions related issues, frequent regens, tank heater issues, and DPF problems and CELs due to various bad sensors.


I take it you haven't read much on the VW forums. The TDI's are much worse and VW sold TONS of them anyway.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am a diesel head, like most TDI owners, and I will always want a diesel. I think if GM plans this out right, they could sell to the VW owners en masse.


----------

